# Tai Chi master



## Acronym (Jan 17, 2004)

This is a funny video about a tai chi tournament. 

http://www.ilram.com/M_taichimasters_temp.html


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah...this is Ilram Choi's web site.

Its well worth going to some of the other spots on the site to see his clips.  He's a fantastic athlete.

Hard to navigate the site, though.  To get to the main page you have to type www.ilram.com and then go from there.  Once you view a clip, its hard to get back to the directory.

Really worth checking out.

Thanks, Acronym.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2004)

Definately a good one!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 18, 2004)

I was laughin...despite the fact that my soundcard aint working


----------



## someguy (Jan 26, 2004)

Pretty funny


----------

